# It was a new magazine too



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG - LOL - I would be SOOOOO mad if it were my People Magazine especially : What a mess maker Lucy is. Now if we could just train them to at least sweep up after themselves!!!!!

Tiffany


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Someone had a good time!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

She will occasionally put one of her toys back in the basket to get a new one. This was the first mess her Daddy saw. All the others have been cleaned before he got home, since he works later than me every day except Friday. He thought it had to be the worst, so took a picture of it. I told him that when she pulled out all of the dirt from his dead houseplant it was far worse.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

She was so proud of herself too. I imagine because she didn't have an accident.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:
BAD BAD MOM !!! 
It's not poor LUCY's fault ... the Dog Devil made her do it !!!
(Hope she's OK)


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Adriennelane said:


> She was so proud of herself too. I imagine because she didn't have an accident.


hahaha. Hilarious! Look what I *did*, yeah, but see what I *didn't* do?! I'm a good girl!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I recomend you use a crate and be sure the door is locked.
Something could have fallen on her and she could have gotten hurt.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

She stays locked up all the time. She never gets to roam the house free on purpose. Dogs break out all the time.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

:doh: wow! that brings back memories!! lol


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

If a dog is locked in the crate, how can a dog get out?


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Jen said:


> :doh: wow! that brings back memories!! lol


 
+1 haha

Saskja will still blame the neighbor's cat for that


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Was there a cover story on Lassie that she took exception to?


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Carraig said:


> Was there a cover story on Lassie that she took exception to?


No, it was Indiana Jones, and I was really wanting to read it - all.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Obviously a burglar broke in and ransacked the house looking for gold!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, totally, LOL. They did that, AND they let Lucy out of her room to take the fall. Honestly, she can't get out of her room when we do it right. She _doesn't_ have a crate, she has her own half-bathroom, and we keep her in there with an ingenious gate my husband fashioned out that can't be opened by her unless Mommy or Daddy get in a hurry and don't close it correctly. It's her room, she loves it in there except for when she isn't played with enough, which is a very rare occasion. Friday was one of those days, and we HAD to get groceries. If it had been warmer, she would have just gone outside to play while we were gone.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> I told him that when she pulled out all of the dirt from his dead houseplant it was far worse.


*HAHAHAHAHA! *This was a water-through-the-nose-spew-the-monitor laugh! "His dead houseplant...." Too funny


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh yes, he loved those dead plants that he never watered. I actually have to thank Lucy for that. It was my means of getting rid of all of them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That looks like my home when Bama gets ahold of a magazine or newspaper. But he will just grab it out of your BUt he doesnt touch them when we are gone.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> That looks like my home when Bama gets ahold of a magazine or newspaper. But he will just grab it out of your BUt he doesnt touch them when we are gone.


Just the opposite here.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have come home to that a couple of times. Thank goodness it was Mrs Hooch's Country Living magazine and not my rare books like Hooch Jr use to do.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like my house after a "Day of Beamer"!!!! Put the new ones OUT OF SIGHT!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

TheHooch said:


> I have come home to that a couple of times. Thank goodness it was Mrs Hooch's Country Living magazine and not my rare books like Hooch Jr use to do.



Oh, we keep the books way up, for the most part. She's never really shown interest in them anyway. She like the sound the magazine makes.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I know i shouldn't laugh, but i am - i think your girl is trying to tell you that she didn't like the magazine - You really should buy one that she enjoys.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww. She was trying to make confetti for you.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

goldensmum said:


> I know i shouldn't laugh, but i am - i think your girl is trying to tell you that she didn't like the magazine - You really should buy one that she enjoys.


She is always trying to read the newspaper.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Coffee has the run of the bus when I'm out, so I'll close off the bath/bedroom and "hide" a couple of wadded up paper towels. She'll find 'em and shred them into a zillion pieces. She just thinks she's reading _Entertainment Weekly_ !

dg


----------

